# GET OFF My TV



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

4 of those barely make TV.

Imagine wanting people to lose their jobs because you don't enjoy their work.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice alt. Like Erik said, barely any of them are even on TV to begin with.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> 4 of those barely make TV.
> 
> Imagine wanting people to lose their jobs because you don't enjoy their work.



yes i have no problem in people losing their jobs if i don't enjoy their work
this is not a charity organization
this is a Pro wrestling company, and Pro wrestling fans have the right to say Get off my TV to cringeworthy wannabe pro wrestlers


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Is Dark on TV?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

WHAT? Dark? do you people actually watch?
most of them are actually on TV regularly (even if not every week) except for maybe Nakazawa and Cutler
Marko Stunt alone has more TV time and appearances than people like Lance Archer for example
big swole regularly on TV the past few weeks
Sonny Kiss regularly on TV the past few weeks
Joey Janela regularly on TV the past few weeks
Luther was in the Buy in for All out PPV (does that make sense?), someone better deserved that spot
there are other more deserving talents that could benefit from this TV time


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes there are people who are not good enough as Wrestlers to be on TV and people who do not add to the product or ratings

Marko Stunt, Joey Janela, Luther, Sonny Kiss, Big Swole, Chuck Taylor, The Gunn Club, Nakazawa, John Silver, Preston Vance, Alan Angels, Riho for starters and Rache Chanel would never be seen

I find OC gimmick offensive, his Indie level skills and 9 stone body are an embarrasment but I cant deny he has a small following


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

VIP86 said:


> my (Get off my TV) list
> 
> Marko Stunt
> 
> ...


the ’get off my forum’ list

population: you


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ’get off my forum’ list
> 
> population: you


YOUR forum?
that's cute
i didn't realise it's your personal property!!

i made another list
it's called
(i have an opinion and i don't care whether you like it or not)
and guess who is the first honorary member will be?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ’get off my forum’ list
> 
> population: you


Have you read the forum? The list should be way longer than that...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum VIP. Seems like you've already been insulted for some fair points on AEW.



VIP86 said:


> yes i have no problem in people losing their jobs if i don't enjoy their work
> this is not a charity organization
> this is a Pro wrestling company, and Pro wrestling fans have the right to say Get off my TV to cringeworthy wannabe pro wrestlers


Good point here, if I go to work and I don't perform regularly my employer would get rid of me. Alternatively if someone came along that could do better than me my employer would get rid of me.

Wrestling is business, it isn't All Friends Wrestling and we can't avoid hurting peoples feelings. To be honest the majority on your list should be glad they made the "big leagues" in any capacity.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> yes i have no problem in people losing their jobs if i don't enjoy their work
> this is not a charity organization
> this is a Pro wrestling company, and Pro wrestling fans have the right to say Get off my TV to cringeworthy wannabe pro wrestlers


And they are pro wrestlers. 

Just because you don't like them, doesn't mens they should lose their fucking job. 

I don't like you - are you gonna stop posting because of it?

I bet you aren't.

Then again, you're the type of person who watches things you don't like, just to bitch about it so more fool you, I guess.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dude you're beating a dead horse. Lhurch literally made this thread. And some other chap did too. Just contribute there


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I could not tell you the last time Cutler, Avalon, Luther or Nakazawa were on TV. Dark, sure, but not Dynamite. Janela/Kiss work sparingly at best. Marko has just been standing at ringside as a valet recently. The only person who consistently gets screen time is Swole.

OP, you can hate whoever you want, but your getting mad over wrestlers who are barely on screen.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> And they are pro wrestlers.
> 
> Just because you don't like them, doesn't mens they should lose their fucking job.
> 
> ...



no they are NOT PRO Wrestlers
calling them PRO Wrestlers is an insult to the real PRO Wrestlers

and yes again they should lose their job

PRO Wrestling fans shouldn't have to endure watching a 12 year old looking midget playing wrestler on national TV
they shouldn't have to endure watching a "man"
dressed like a prostitute sticking his Ass in their faces

plus it's hilarious that you decided you don't like me because i don't like these wannabe PRO wrestlers
and no i'm not going to stop posting because you don't like me since i don't really care whether my opinions hurt snowflake fealings or not

and what's even more laughable is that you actually think i hate AEW!!
i stopped watching the embarrassing WWE product 14 years ago
and never skipped a minute of AEW television since it started
so excuse me for wanting the company to succeed and not cater to snowflake fans who wouldn't know what a true PRO wrestler looks like


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> no they are NOT PRO Wrestlers
> calling them PRO Wrestlers is an insult to the real PRO Wrestlers
> 
> and yes again they should lose their job
> ...


Well, they are. 

They literally get paid for being professional wrestlers. 

Are you stupid?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I could not tell you the last time Cutler, Avalon, Luther or Nakazawa were on TV. Dark, sure, but not Dynamite. Janela/Kiss work sparingly at best. Marko has just been standing at ringside as a valet recently. The only person who consistently gets screen time is Swole.
> 
> OP, you can hate whoever you want, but your getting mad over wrestlers who are barely on screen.


actually i'm not getting mad
i'm getting insulted by snowflakes because their fragile feelings got hurt because someone cretsized their favorite wrestlers


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Well, they are.
> 
> They literally get paid for being professional wrestlers.
> 
> Are you stupid?


no they're NOT
you can convince yourself they ARE
and they are getting paid because unfortunately the EVPs are taking advantage of tony khan
that's the hard truth


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Erik. said:


> 4 of those barely make TV.
> 
> Imagine wanting people to lose their jobs because you don't enjoy their work.


Do you watch any sports like Football and think geez that guy sucks, they should get rid of him. Do you play any simulation game and get rid of people you don't like ie Tew or Football Manager.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Need some comic relief from endless serious matches surely?!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Or just change the channel. Duh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> no they're NOT
> you can convince yourself they ARE
> and they are getting paid because unfortunately the EVPs are taking advantage of tony khan
> that's the hard truth


I don't need to convince myself. 

They are professional wrestlers. 

They just happen to be professional wrestlers you dislike and want to see out of a job. 

Youre a dick. That's the solid truth.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

On one hand I sympathize with the OP, as there are certain characters I do not care to see, and they need serious reform in order to be presentable on tv. And its possible for everyone, but AEW doesn’t care.

On the other, it should be clear by now, after Mimosa Mayhem and the dentist room match, that AEW is sports entertainment like WWE. Everyone listed would fit right in within a WWE show, mannerisms and all. If you want professional wrestling that’s serious, sports based, and good, then watch something like RevPro.

Also, I've never truly understood the Marko Stunt hate. Even CM Punk bumped for El Torito. If AEW actually took the idea of Marko Stunt being the next Rey Mysterio seriously, something good could have come from it already.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Marko Stunt
Agreed. Annoying little fuck.

Joey Janela
Almost always takes a suicidal bump in his matches, which I like. Otherwise he's solid. Should stay.

Luther
Sloppy, ugly, old. Out with him.

Michael Nakazawa
Yes, he should be on dark at the most.

Peter Avalon
Literal dimes drawer with a nice look and a W on his record come wednesday. We need MORE of him.

Sonny Kiss
Highly entertaining and unique moveset, good at dancing. Should be on TV regularly.


Brandon Cutler (for his stupid wrestling gear)
His gear is great. Can't say I like the rest of what he brings to the table as much. Dunno.


big swole
She may leave.

You were about 50% right - that's not too shabby. Keep it up, lad.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> They are professional wrestlers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


>


They literally get paid by a professional wrestling company to wrestle and have been professionally trained. 

Just say you don't like them if you don't. But because they're not roided up and covered in baby oil doesn't make them any less pro wrestlers. 

They're just not wrestlers you prefer and you allow an entertainment show and a section of its performers to wind you up. 

Odd.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Need some comic relief from endless serious matches surely?!


of course i'm fine with comic relief, it's absolutely needed to make the show varied
but when it's done by actual funny PRO wrestlers and managers
and AEW has some really funny PRO wrestlers
but they chose to give this tv time to clowns
i shouldn't even say clowns, since clowns are actually funny sometimes


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

people seem to conveniently forget that AEW promised the PRO wrestling fans to deliver an alternative to the embarrassment that is WWE
but instead i keep seeing more and more WWE bullshit
i don't want to change the channel or look for other shows since i love AEW
and it really hurts me to see the EVPs off a promising company taking advantage of the owner by hiring their useless friends


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

lol
OP is fucking hilarious. This "brainless forum mark" gimmick is gold, Jerry. GOLD.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

This should be in rants


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

So who do you like that's funny in aew be intersting to contrast with these? Some folk like colt cabana I personally don't find him very funny. Different people will like different things.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> lol
> OP is fucking hilarious. This "brainless forum mark" gimmick is gold, Jerry. GOLD.


a "brainless forum mark" is a person that enjoys and desperately defends a specific wrestler even if general consensus by the majority is that they suck balls
aka people who actually like that midget stunt or the walking Ass shaking dance machine sonny kiss


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

thisissting said:


> So who do you like that's funny in aew be intersting to contrast with these? Some folk like colt cabana I personally don't find him very funny. Different people will like different things.


MJF can deliver an extremely funny promo
chris jericho (when he is a serious heel) is comedy gold
britt baker was really funny (before this stupid big swole rivalry)
and so on


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Everyone has a role in wrestling. Just because they are not part of your interest, doesn't mean they should lose jobs. If AEW got rid of those talent then all that they would have left are wrestlers that are not willing to lose matches often. After all, someone has to lose. Someone has to take the pin.

The last thing that I want to see AEW do is 50/50 booking. "I'll lose this week if you will lose next week". No one ever gets ahead that way. So AEW should always have a Luther, Cutler, Janela, etc.

It's not like they are horrible at it. Avalon especially bumps his butt off well. People in the lower card are valuable but some wrestling fans fail to see it that way.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Southerner said:


> Everyone has a role in wrestling. Just because they are not part of your interest, doesn't mean they should lose jobs. If AEW got rid of those talent then all that they would have left are wrestlers that are not willing to lose matches often. After all, someone has to lose. Someone has to take the pin.
> 
> The last thing that I want to see AEW do is 50/50 booking. "I'll lose this week if you will lose next week". No one ever gets ahead that way. So AEW should always have a Luther, Cutler, Janela, etc.
> 
> It's not like they are horrible at it. Avalon especially bumps his butt off well. People in the lower card are valuable but some wrestling fans fail to see it that way.


yes i know that jobbers are needed in PRO wrestling
but if the jobbers look like carnival freaks, then what benefits the real PRO wrestlers would have by beating them ?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

VIP86 said:


> my (Get off my TV) list
> 
> Marko Stunt
> 
> ...


I’ll keep Naka and Kiss but I agree with the rest.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> yes i have no problem in people losing their jobs if i don't enjoy their work
> this is not a charity organization
> this is a Pro wrestling company, and Pro wrestling fans have the right to say Get off my TV to cringeworthy wannabe pro wrestlers


You're spot on and don't let anyone tell you any different.

Pro wrestling is not a charity. These outlaw, channel changing inducing schlubs are an insult to actual wrestlers.

God, people are so sensitive. They should've never been allowed in the business to begin with.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda like Janela. _Hides_


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I kinda like Janela. _Hides_


you don't need to Hide for having a different opinion
everyone is free to like what he wants and dislike what he wants
you only said that you like him
but you didn't attack people who doesn't like him
nothing wrong with that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It would be a good start.

The whole "you want people to lose their jobs" argument is silly. Plenty of people in every industry are hired and cannot do the job they are hired to do. Should they just stay? Having a job is not a right. Setting aside life and death job types, say a company hired you to play violin in an orchestra because you were friends with the person in first chair and you just kept missing notes in every performance. Should the orchestra keep you? Of course not, because you drag down the performance and hurt the ability of everyone else to succeed. Same thing here.

Sure there are people out there that would argue that "well we need people who miss notes because that makes the top people look even better!" or "that guy may not be very good at playing the violin, but man do people like buying posters with him on it." You have to get back to the actual product you have here. Just because someone wants to be or calls themselves a wrestler does not make it so. Tony needs to put on the big boy pants and start cutting the dead weight. Luckily the dead weight does not really weigh that much


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Aside from Luther, Swole, Kiss and Janela, i don't think they should fire anyone. 
Cutler and Nakazawa work backstage. 
Avalon is the perfect jobber. 
Marko should not have any win over signed wrestlers, but he is a great jobber. 
Swole is trash
Kiss was hired because he is gay 
Luther is nepotism 
Janela is a lazy geek, Havoc was much better, even with his problems.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay so I have a question for the people who think the wrestlers mentioned in this thread isn't "Doing their Job"..

What are they not doing that they should be? Seems to me that they're all doing they're job as talent and backstage people(for the ones that work as such) so why should they not work at AEW? You not liking them is not a good reason. So what else?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay so I have a question for the people who think the wrestlers mentioned in this thread isn't "Doing their Job"..
> 
> What are they not doing that they should be? Seems to me that they're all doing they're job as talent and backstage people(for the ones that work as such) so why should they not work at AEW? You not liking them is not a good reason. So what else?


nobody said they're not doing a job
but they suck Ass in what they do
we were promised an alternative to the the stupid WWE
but these people belong in a carnival freak show, not a PRO wrestling company
even if you are a jobber, you should look like a PRO wrestler to make the main eventers win look credible


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> nobody said they're not doing a job
> but they suck Ass in what they do
> we were promised an alternative to the the stupid WWE
> but these people belong in a carnival freak show, not a PRO wrestling company
> even if you are a jobber, you should look like a PRO wrestler to make the main eventers win look credible


Who are you to decide what anyone should look like? A Pro Wrestler's job is to entertain. There are many different approaches to how you get that done.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Luthor needs to be either doing something with Jericho (since hes Jericho's guy), team with Serpentico and job to FTR/Young Bucks/Lucha Bros, etc, or just leave. He hasn't done much since he showed up as a part of the Nightmare Collective.

I still have no idea why Sonny Kiss was signed. If AEW wanted a black guy from the LGBTQ community, they could have hired Darren Young, since he's both gay and does not shove it in your face that he’s is a part of the LGBTQ community like Kiss does. But they let NJPW get him instead, which is kind of funny considering all of the ex-WWE talents they have signed. If the point of Kiss is to have an exotico of their own like lucha libre tends to have, I have to ask again why? Who asked for this?

Michael Nakazawa's shtick isn’t fit for tv, and even AEW knows this, otherwise they would have made him their Joey Ryan, pre-SpeakingOut. He might be redeemable if he dresses and acts similar to a Cleaner version or Omega, should they team up again in the future.

Joey Janela need to either find another attractive valet like Penelope Ford to accompany him to the ring, or start doing hardcore matches again with Darby Allin, Adam Page, Luthor and other members of the roster. As his partnership with Kiss isn’t going anywhere, even though they had something with that cinematic segment they produced months ago.

Marko Stunt needs to either wear the dino mask full time and dress like Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy more frequently or leave Jurassic Express altogether. It’s a waste of both him and the team the way he is used right now.

I would like to think AEW has big plans in store for Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler, since they have a match with each other tonight on Dark. Avalon in particular.

Big Swole already has a tag partner in Nicole Savoy that AEW could explore more. I do not have an answer as to why they are not feuding with Diamante & Ivelisse, or TayJay, or Brandi & Allie on Dynamite though. It’s the same reason I`m wondering why she isn't challenging Shida or Rosa for their respective titles either.


----------



## MachoMan87 (Sep 12, 2016)

nyla rose and vickie guerrero
also that loser kip sabian


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Verbatim17 said:


> I still have no idea why Sonny Kiss was signed. If AEW wanted a black guy from the LGBTQ community, they could have hired Darren Young, since he's both gay and does not shove it in your face that he’s is a part of the LGBTQ community like Kiss does.


That's his whole style. Shoving it in your face. I call it "Flamboyant ****** Lucha". I don't get why so many people have a problem with that, at least it's something fresh.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hermann said:


> Who are you to decide what anyone should look like? A Pro Wrestler's job is to entertain. There are many different approaches to how you get that done.


who am i to decide? 
does anybody use this thing called common sense anymore?
people are so brainwashed by WWE that they actually think Entertainment is the main and ONLY goal
a Pro Wrestler's job is not just to "entertain", this is not a circus show
it's also to make me believe that it's actually a competitive sport contest
again we were promised an alternative to the the stupid WWE (the E stands for Entertainment) so this means we were promised true PRO wrestling
performed by people who (i don't know) look like PRO wrestlers (Athletes)
does stunt or kiss or janela or the rest in the list look like Athletes to anybody


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> nobody said they're not doing a job
> but they suck Ass in what they do
> we were promised an alternative to the the stupid WWE
> but these people belong in a carnival freak show, not a PRO wrestling company
> even if you are a jobber, you should look like a PRO wrestler to make the main eventers win look credible


Okay so I'm going to ask you again...what are they not doing? How are they bad at their job? You're the one saying they're bad at what they do. So how?


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> who am i to decide?
> does anybody use this thing called common sense anymore?
> people are so brainwashed by WWE that they actually think Entertainment is the main and ONLY goal
> a Pro Wrestler's job is not just to "entertain", this is not a circus show
> ...


Stunt is a literal midget. Janela and especially Kiss look like athletes to me, yeah. And don't give me that "brainwashed by wwe" bullshit, I haven't watched their program in 10 years.
The things that grind your gears just don't seem to grind mine. I HATE HATE HATE when 5 people wait for someone to flippy spready over the top rope, for example. But I don't care wheter the flipper is 7 feet 300lbs or the size of fenix.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay so I'm going to ask you again...what are they not doing? How are they bad at their job? You're the one saying they're bad at what they do. So how?


read my post above and you will get your answer.
you want me to analyse their work move by move to you?
because that's not gonna happen
and i'm not the only one who have this opinion
the majority of people do except for snowflakes who can't handle criticism


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You seem to be easily offended by pro wrestlers based on their look or move set, no?

Doesn't that make you a snowflake?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hermann said:


> Stunt is a literal midget. Janela and especially Kiss look like athletes to me, yeah. And don't give me that "brainwashed by wwe" bullshit, I haven't watched their program in 10 years.
> The things that grind your gears just don't seem to grind mine. I HATE HATE HATE when 5 people wait for someone to flippy spready over the top rope, for example. But I don't care wheter the flipper is 7 feet 300lbs or the size of fenix.


you think it's right to have a midget compete against 300 pound 7ft grown men on national TV?
and Janela and Kiss look like athletes to you ?
what do you think an actual Athlete will tell you if you show him Janela and Kiss pictures and told him they look like Athletes?

and yes you can be brainwashed by WWE even if you stopped watching 10 years ago
they've been brainwashing people for the past 30 years
so the argument still stands


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> You seem to be easily offended by pro wrestlers based on their look or move set, no?
> 
> Doesn't that make you a snowflake?


no, it makes me someone who enjoys realistic competition between believable athletes
is that wrong in your book?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> no, it makes me someone who enjoys realistic competition between believable athletes
> is that wrong in your book?


I think it's wrong to call someone a snowflake for having a different opinion than you.

Especially when a snowflake is typically someone who gets easily offended by something - like you seem to be with the names you mentioned.

I tend to get my fix of realistic competition between believable athletes through real sports. I guess that's where we differ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

VIP86 said:


> YOUR forum?
> that's cute
> i didn't realise it's your personal property!!
> 
> ...


Yeah - the forum on my screen is mine, same way as the program on the tv is ‘yours’

and you’re taking up screen space

but never fear! I have just the remedy on my forum


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> i made another list
> it's called
> (i have an opinion and i don't care whether you like it or not)
> and guess who is the first honorary member will be?


That doesn't even make any fucking sense


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I think it's wrong to call someone a snowflake for having a different opinion than you.
> 
> Especially when a snowflake is typically someone who gets easily offended by something - like you seem to be with the names you mentioned.
> 
> I tend to get my fix of realistic competition between believable athletes through real sports. I guess that's where we differ.


no i'm afraid it's not the same thing
i'm offended by these wannabe PRO wrestlers because they don't deserve this title that once/still been held by great athletes

a real snowflake is someone who can't handle criticism to something/someone he likes.
i like to be brutally honest and i really don't care about people fragile feelings


PRO wrestling is supposed to resemble real competition
that's how it was created, and how it should be

comedy still has a place in a PRO wrestling show
but only when it's performed by the believable athletes to actually make sense in the big picture


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> no i'm afraid it's not the same thing
> i'm offended by these wannabe PRO wrestlers because they don't deserve this title that once/still been held by great athletes


What do you mean it's not the same thing?

You're literally offended by people who get paid to be professional wrestlers because you don't like them.

You're so offended, you made a thread about them wishing them to lose their jobs.

You sir are the snowflake here.




VIP86 said:


> PRO wrestling is supposed to resemble real competition
> that's how it was created, and how it should be
> 
> comedy still has a place in a PRO wrestling show
> but only when it's performed by the believable athletes to actually make sense in the big picture


Pro wrestling is literally built on lies and cons.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> read my post above and you will get your answer.
> you want me to analyse their work move by move to you?
> because that's not gonna happen
> and i'm not the only one who have this opinion
> the majority of people do except for snowflakes who can't handle criticism


So basically you just don't like them and they're doing nothing wrong. Gotcha.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> That doesn't even make any fucking sense


It makes sense but you don't understand it
It means that I made a list of people who I don't care if they like my opinion or not


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So basically you just don't like them and they're doing nothing wrong. Gotcha.


Did you actually read anything I've written or you just like to invent your own narrative and believe it at the same time


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ’get off my forum’ list
> 
> population: you


Dammit you beat me too it lol


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> no, it makes me someone who enjoys realistic competition between believable athletes
> is that wrong in your book?


Then you should stop watching right away, because there is nothing realistic about any pro wrestling match. You want realism? Go watch MMA or boxing.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> Did you actually read anything I've written or you just like to invent your own narrative and believe it at the same time


Yeah. And it all boils down to you not liking them.

Sorry. But that's not good enough.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> What do you mean it's not the same thing?
> 
> You're literally offended by people who get paid to be professional wrestlers because you don't like them.
> 
> ...


1-Again, a real snowflake is someone who can't handle criticism to something/someone he likes.
And guess who got mad because someone criticized some wannabe PRO wrestlers (it's definitely not me in this situation) but guess who?
So It's hilarious that you're trying to deflect the term snowflake from yourself

2-their geting paid because they are friends with the EVPs (that's the only talent they have)

3-they are NOT PRO wrestlers and they're NOT professionally trained no matter how many times you say it or how many times you try to convince yourself.
If you call these clowns PRO wrestlers, then what do you call ric flair or Dean Malenko or arn anderson or tully blanchard

And again yes I have no problem whatsoever in them losing their undeserved jobs


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah. And it all boils down to you not liking them.
> 
> Sorry. But that's not good enough.


then you really didn't understand anything i said


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

This thread is amusing


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

trash OP making trash threads and acting like an edgy teen.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow a lot of fragile snowflakes are so triggered because their favorite carnival show freaks are being criticized 
LOL deal with it


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> trash OP making trash threads and acting like an edgy teen.


Try again
But next time you should remember to use some brain cells
To help you come up with an actual argument


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

VIP86 said:


> Try again
> But next time you should remember to use some brain cells
> To help you come up with an actual argument


Nah. You entitled dweeb


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Nobody in AEW has go away heat with me, all those wrestlers are in the E.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah. You entitled dweeb


Ok, i figured you didn't have any argument anyway
You just felt the need to jump in with a nothing comment
Kind of What Teens do, don't you think

Man, if only people would actually think what the response would be before they jump in head first


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Sheik said:


> Nobody in AEW has go away heat with me, all those wrestlers are in the E.


I agree about wwe, they deserve to close shop today
but still as much as i love AEW
they do have some people that has go away heat


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

VIP86 said:


> Ok, i figured you didn't have any argument anyway
> You just felt the need to jump in with a nothing comment
> Kind of What Teens do, don't you think
> 
> Man, if only people would actually think what the response would be before they jump in head first


Nah, teens would act all edgy and geeks like you.

I'll debate you when you have a legitimate argument, not some stupid shtick of "i don't like them so they're not real wrestlers".


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Then you should stop watching right away, because there is nothing realistic about any pro wrestling match. You want realism? Go watch MMA or boxing.


Then you watched to many WWE if you think there is nothing realistic about any pro wrestling match


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> Then you watched to many WWE if you think there is nothing realistic about any pro wrestling match


Can you name me one match you consider realistic?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, teens would act all edgy and geeks like you.
> 
> I'll debate you when you have a legitimate argument, not some stupid shtick of "i don't like them so they're not real wrestlers".


then you either didn't understand or just conveniently ignoring every point i stated

who do you think acts like this?
that's right, it's snowflake teens
congratulation


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Can you name me one match you consider realistic?


realistic as in two people you would actually believe they are having a real fight
realistic as in real emotions and real body language.
you can't achieve this with midgets and men dressed like prostitute in the ring


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> realistic as in two people you would actually believe they are having a real fight
> realistic as in real emotions and real body language.
> you can't achieve this with midgets and men dressed like prostitute in the ring


I know I'm switching the topic a little bit from those guys you're talking about, but as someone who has only seen WWE, AEW and TNA, I would probably say my most realistic match would be Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle from lockdown. Now that felt like two guys having an actual fight with each other with some wrestling moves mixed in.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I know I'm switching the topic a little bit from those guys you're talking about, but as someone who has only seen WWE, AEW and TNA, I would probably say my most realistic match would be Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle from lockdown. Now that felt like two guys having an actual fight with each other with some wrestling moves mixed in.


Kurt Angle is a real legitimate olympic athlete
and Samoa Joe is one of the most believable PRO wrestlers
so i'm not surprised


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> 1-Again, a real snowflake is someone who can't handle criticism to something/someone he likes.
> And guess who got mad because someone criticized some wannabe PRO wrestlers (it's definitely not me in this situation) but guess who?
> So It's hilarious that you're trying to deflect the term snowflake from yourself


Well no, that isn't what a real snowflake is.



VIP86 said:


> 2-their geting paid because they are friends with the EVPs (that's the only talent they have)


They're*



VIP86 said:


> If you call these clowns PRO wrestlers, then what do you call ric flair or Dean Malenko or arn anderson or tully blanchard


Better pro wrestlers. Obviously.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Well no, that isn't what a real snowflake is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you go to ric flair and tell him that marko stunt is a PRO wrestlers
and please capture his reaction on video LOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> Why don't you go to ric flair and tell him that marko stunt is a PRO wrestlers
> and please capture his reaction on video LOL












Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> then you really didn't understand anything i said


Okay so what are you saying Then?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shaun_27 said:


> Have you read the forum? The list should be way longer than that...


i like to give each one special attention


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


ric flair will take pictures with any Anyone, he's a legend in the business
if you took a picture with Elon Musk
does this mean you're as smart as he is or you're a businessman or you're a pioneer

nice try
but useless


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i like to give each one special attention


big words for someone who literally judge people by their post count or join date


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

VIP86 said:


> then you either didn't understand or just conveniently ignoring every point i stated
> 
> who do you think acts like this?
> that's right, it's snowflake teens
> congratulation


You need to be more humble and less entitled. Your opinion on what a pro wrestler is, is fucking wrong. You don't get to say who is and who isn't, and if so talent does not turn viewers away in huge numbers and has use on the roster, they won't be fired you dweeb. People like Sonny, Janela, Marko, are wrestlers, whether you like it or not.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You need to be more humble and less entitled. Your opinion on what a pro wrestler is, is fucking wrong. You don't get to say who is and who isn't, and if so talent does not turn viewers away in huge numbers and has use on the roster, they won't be fired you dweeb. People like Sonny, Janela, Marko, are wrestlers, whether you like it or not.


I need to be more humble?
didn't you read the rest of the responses i got or you just pick what you don't like and ignore what you like
i got insulted because i have a different opinion (including from you)
but to bad for you i don't really care if my honest opinion pisses people off


and no these clowns are NOT PRO wrestlers
you can lie to yourself that they are as much as you want


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> ric flair will take pictures with any Anyone, he's a legend in the business
> if you took a picture with Elon Musk
> does this mean you're as smart as he is or you're a businessman or you're a pioneer
> 
> ...


He's also in that photo with Moxley.

Then again, I guess Moxley isn't a pro wrestler because he isn't Ric Flair or Dean Malenko. 

Shucks.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay so what are you saying Then?


ok i'll make it simple
1-these people don't deserve to be called pro wrestlers because they don't have the qualifications to deserve it
their in ring work and their look doesn't fit the criteria
2-their are other people in the company that deserve this tv time much much more (even if it's on dark)
3-main event talent can't get over by beating midgets in the ring
can't get over by beating sonny kisses in the ring
so they are useless even as jobbers

i hope it was very simple this time


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It's OK to make a list of people you want AEW to get rid of. These things have been done for years in in TNA forums, in WWE forums, in WCW forums. It's always a fun exercise. But only in the AEW forum you get these "hey what's wrong with you, bro? Change the channel if you don't like it, bro!". AEW fans have really become like a crazy attack cult. 

If someone makes a list like that, don't you think it's cause this person like this promotion and want it to get better? If this was someone that hated the promotion he would not bother doing a thing

It's OK to have fun and place yourself as a wrestling owner/ promoter and say what you would do in their place, who you would keep and fire, who you would hire, etc....


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> He's also in that photo with Moxley.
> 
> Then again, I guess Moxley isn't a pro wrestler because he isn't Ric Flair or Dean Malenko.
> 
> Shucks.


again you try to pick and choose, very immature
you know i'm talking about the clowns on my list


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

VIP86 said:


> I need to be more humble?
> didn't you read the rest of the responses i got or you just pick what you don't like and ignore what you like
> i got insulted because i have a different opinion (including from you)
> but to bad for you i don't really care if my honest opinion pisses people off
> ...


You have a very narrow-minded definition on what pro wrestling is and you are too close-minded to accept that. 
Reality and facts are not in your favor.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's OK to make a list of people you want AEW to get rid of. These things have been done for years in in TNA forums, in WWE forums, in WCW forums. It's always a fun exercise. But only in the AEW forum you get these "hey what's wrong with you, bro? Change the channel if you don't like it, bro!". AEW fans have really become like an attack cult.
> 
> If someone makes a list like that, don't you think it's cause this person like this promotion and want it to get better? If this was someone that hated the promotion he would not bother doing a thing
> 
> It's OK to have fun and place yourself as a wrestling owner/ promoter and say what you would do in their place, who you would keep and fire, who you would hire, etc....


finally someone with an actual brain
i really feel like i'm talking to a cult
i don't watch WWE at all because i don't give a shit about their product
and i literally said that i want the company to succeed
and not cater to fans who are easily offended


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> finally someone with an actual brain
> i really feel like i'm talking to a cult
> i don't watch WWE at all because i don't give a shit about their product
> and i literally said that i want the company to succeed
> and not cater to fans who are easily offended


I'm in the same boat. 

And really that is the first time I have ever seen someone in any forums gets shamed or harrassed for starting a "Who would you get Rid of?" Thread. These things are usually pretty fun.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You have a very narrow-minded definition on what pro wrestling is and you are too close-minded to accept that.
> Reality and facts are not in your favor.


or maybe you lost track of what true pro wrestling should be
or you didn't know in the first place?
assumptions can go both ways


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This turned into a.shit show


My list is like mosts

Marko
Nakazowa
Chuck t
Doughy nutella
Luther
Cutler
Qt


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> ok i'll make it simple
> 1-these people don't deserve to be called pro wrestlers because they don't have the qualifications to deserve it
> their in ring work and their look doesn't fit the criteria
> 2-their are other people in the company that deserve this tv time much much more (even if it's on dark)
> ...


You have a very narrow minded view of wrestling. It's clear to me now.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> You have a very narrow minded view of wrestling. It's clear to me now.


narrow minded? LOL i can smell the politically correct people in this thread a mile away
excuse me for not wanting a politically correct 
PRO wrestling show


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I love Peter Avalon. I get mr. Bran vibes from him


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wridacule said:


> I love Peter Avalon. I get mr. Bran vibes from him


I do too actually. I wanna see him get his ass kicked. 

Not like marko who I just can't stand 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> I love Peter Avalon. I get mr. Bran vibes from him


i can respect that, you're free to have an opinion


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> my (Get off my TV) list
> 
> Marko Stunt
> 
> ...


Other additions include but not limited to:

Nyla Rose 

Vickie Guerrero

Orange Cassidy

Best Friends

SCU


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Snowflake meaning
here is a source




__





Urban Dictionary: Snowflake


A very sensitive person. Someone who is easily hurt or offended by the statements or actions of others. This has nothing to do with politics. Snowflakes can be liberal or conservative. Whether it is a compliment or an insult is a matter of opinion and depends on the context.




www.urbandictionary.com




so when i said snowflakes, i was literally accurate


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> Other additions include but not limited to:
> 
> Nyla Rose
> 
> ...


actually Nyla Rose can be a god talent if she is used the right way
and SCU are important because the company needs their experience


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't worry OP it's just hit 10 AM here in Australia, here come the cavalry.

First, what a surprise that this new guy expresses some concerns about the talent that AEW hires and is personally attacked, told he doesn't know what he is talking about and put on ignore by the "AEW loyalists". Never have I ever seen this same song and dance before.

Second, he's totally correct. Pro Wrestling in it's most basic form is "working" the audience into believing that a fight is real and that the people in the ring could legitimately beat another person in combat. My girlfriend saw Marko Stunt once and laughed saying she could take him in a fight, OC, Avalon, Nakazawa, Janela and Brandon Cutler all look like retail workers. Nothing against retail but wrestlers shouldn't resemble the guy who sells you a laptop computer when you need one. As for Sonny Kiss, someone posted here that their wife thought Sonny was a woman. Say no more.

Third, sometimes we as fans can overlook a wrestlers look if they're exceptionally talented but none of these guys are. Straight up, there are guys wrestling here in Australia in front of 100-200 people who are more talented in ring than all of those people. I am sure the same rings true in the United States where AEW could find 10 guys from the local indies alone to replace these clowns.

Fourth, the AEW loyalists should be just as keen to get rid of these clowns because they turn the casual wrestling fan from AEW. A local wrestling show aired a TV special on TV here recently and I watched it, they had a guy who must have been maybe 65-70 kilograms wrestling and doing random shitty flips for no reason. That's the time I took the chance to go to the toilet and stop watching until the real men and women came back on.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Matt Cardona can fuck off. Jim Ross also butchered his debut by having to mention the pointless fact of him being a big wrestling action figures collector. That was another way of saying "here's a wrestling nerd in AEW!" not like we need anymore dorks in this company (in the wrestling world in general lately) That was pointless in my opinion. Young Fucks have no personality and barely a shred of charisma. Their matches aren't really that of substance but that of a typical gymnastics routine. Get lost.

Marko Stunt, Best Friends & Jungle Boy can go fuck themselves. They are not compelling characters at all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm confused as to why people have such a problem with someone thinking some of the roster aren't good enough to warrant a job wrestling (badly) for arguably the number two wrestling company in the world?

Compare it to a real sport. If you're a footballer and you sign for a big (or any) club and prove yourself to not be at the required level then you get dropped and then eventually sold to a lesser club that better fits your level. Are we supposed to love and support everyone despite some completely lacking in the talent to deserve to be there?

The likes of Marko Stunt and Sonny Kiss shouldn't be anywhere near a wreatling company that are trying to establish themselves as being part of the "big time". There will always be examples like them, but it doesn't mean people have to like it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bradboyd said:


> Matt Cardona can fuck off. Jim Ross also butchered his debut by having to mention the pointless fact of him being a big wrestling action figures collector. That was another way of saying "here's a wrestling nerd in AEW!" not like we need anymore dorks in this company (in the wrestling world in general lately) That was pointless in my opinion. Young Fucks have no personality and barely a shred of charisma. Their matches aren't really that of substance but that of a typical gymnastics routine. Get lost.
> 
> Marko Stunt, Best Friends & Jungle Boy can go fuck themselves. They are not compelling characters at all.


I don't have a major problem with him but it cracks me up when Jungle Boy is spoken about like some sort of big future star. Decent at best in the ring but a horrendous look, zero mic ability and no obvious charisma to speak of.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm confused as to why people have such a problem with someone thinking some of the roster aren't good enough to warrant a job wrestling (badly) for arguably the number two wrestling company in the world?


Because it's becoming increasingly obvious that absolutely ANY criticism of AEW even if it is entirely warranted will lead to a blind love of the promotion and an argument ensuing.

Three months ago the likes of lifeincattleclass, Erik etc openly admitted that guys like Janela and Stunt were garbage but reasoned it with "I fast forward through the stuff that doesn't interest me". Debates ensued with these people but it was kind of nice knowing that they knew it was silly also.

We're now at the stage where these guys will gang up and bully someone for 6 pages just because they don't agree. Personal attacks, "Well, you disagree so I'm ignoring you!" is the battle cry for many on here, the likes of Erik, LICC etc will defend the likes of Stunt and Janela now until the very end as realisation sets in more and more that this is what AEW is going to be.


----------



## BepBoopBop (Aug 13, 2020)

*Jurassic Express*
I'd love to see Luchasaurus stop cosplaying as a dinosaur, rip his mask off and destroy Marko Stunt to near-death.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BepBoopBop said:


> *Jurassic Express*
> I'd love to see Luchasaurus stop cosplaying as a dinosaur, rip his mask off and destroy Marko Stunt to near-death.


Why stop at near?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

And I see nothing but a bunch of sorry oversensitive losers trying to tear apart the OP for having a fucking opinion about what kind of wrestlers he prefers to see on TV. Shut the fuck up


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I understand you don't like those particular talents OP, I don't either, but let's be real. How much TV time do these guys even get? None of these guys are even on TV, only DARK, except for Marko who is a sidekick and Janela/Kiss who have been on a grand total of maybe 4 Dynamite episodes over the course of 11 months. They are in fact off your TV 90% of the time. But yes, not seeing them at all would make the show feel more elite to the viewer. At the same time, they do no harm either. Anyone who truly dislikes them with half a brain will just skip their segments if they are an actual fan of the show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

And here we go with the usual suspects playing victim and missing the point yet again. 

So damn predictable.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I understand you don't like those particular talents OP, I don't either, but let's be real. How much TV time do these guys even get? None of these guys are even on TV, only DARK, except for Marko who is a sidekick and Janela/Kiss who have been on a grand total of maybe 4 Dynamite episodes over the course of 11 months. They are in fact off your TV 90% of the time. But yes, not seeing them at all would make the show feel more elite to the viewer. At the same time, they do no harm either. Anyone who truly dislikes them with half a brain will just skip their segments if they are an actual fan of the show.


The fact they get any TV time at all brings down those they're on screen with. They're not necessary for the 3rd best wrestling product in the world. They make the company look bush league. Also would you and the other people justifying their existence in AEW still be watching if they weren't there? Well if they weren't there I'd still be seriously invested in the company and so would many others. People flick over and see Stunt flossing and turn it right off, that is them gone for at least a week. And no, they're not off the tv 90% of the time. One of the tiny, joke wrestlers just beat my all time favourite wrestler twice. They could fill their time better, it's that simple.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> And here we go with the usual suspects playing victim and missing the point yet again.
> 
> So damn predictable.


What does this add, mate? It's just being a douche for no reason. People have criticisms, get the fuck over it.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I understand you don't like those particular talents OP, I don't either, but let's be real. How much TV time do these guys even get? None of these guys are even on TV, only DARK, except for Marko who is a sidekick and Janela/Kiss who have been on a grand total of maybe 4 Dynamite episodes over the course of 11 months. They are in fact off your TV 90% of the time. But yes, not seeing them at all would make the show feel more elite to the viewer. At the same time, they do no harm either. Anyone who truly dislikes them with half a brain will just skip their segments if they are an actual fan of the show.


One bad apple can spoil the bunch
these clowns existence in the company at all brings the company down a few levels
and you know these wannabe PRO wrestlers will NEVER get on the level of other more deserving talents, anyone "with half a brain" can figure that out
there are other free agents right now that can wipe the floor with these clowns in terms of pure talent
but to bad they are not friends with the EVPs


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i knew they were trolling since the first page of this thread
because none of them had an actual argument other than "you just don't like them"
or "You have a very narrow minded view of wrestling"
this tells me only one thing <<<<<snowflakes>>>>
they actually think it's cool to troll someone just because he have a different opinion
they probably thought they were being really cool by blindly defending carnival show freaks
well, the joke is on them i guess
here we are 6 pages into this thread, and i'm still comfortably saying that these clowns are NOT PRO wrestlers
no matter how the <<snowflakes>> try to blindly convince themselves
english is not my first language and i think this is obvious from the few mistakes i made in spelling
but even with the language barrier i wasn't going to let snowflakes tell me what is the politically correct PRO wrestling should be nowadays
i wasn't raised to walk on eggshells around the politically correct snowflake fragile feelings
i'm brutally honest and whether people like it or not, their problem NOT mine
their biggest mistake is that they thought by ganging up and trolling i would bend the knee to the politically correct Gods
no personal insult is going to change my mind on what's right and what's wrong
no amount of snowflake trolls is going to do it either
i love AEW 100 times more than these snowflakes
if i don't give a shit about a product, i don't even watch it (i'm looking at you WWE)
i'm not one of those losers who waste time watching things they don't like just to complain
anyway, this was a battle for six long pages, but at the end i think it's obvious who wants the best for the company
and who are the snowflake politically correct frauds


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> The fact they get any TV time at all brings down those they're on screen with. They're not necessary for the 3rd best wrestling product in the world. They make the company look bush league. Also would you and the other people justifying their existence in AEW still be watching if they weren't there? Well if they weren't there I'd still be seriously invested in the company and so would many others. People flick over and see Stunt flossing and turn it right off, that is them gone for at least a week. And no, they're not off the tv 90% of the time. One of the tiny, joke wrestlers just beat my all time favourite wrestler twice. They could fill their time better, it's that simple.


I'm not disagreeing that they bring some of the people they are with down. But seeing them on TV once every blue moon doesn't give me the feeling of a "bush league" show. Because the next segment after is almost certain to be something I am interested in. 95% of the show is filled with stuff I am interested in. So I don't care about the occasional 5-8 min Nak or Kiss appearance every 5 months. We have been watching comedy characters in wrestling since the 90's, this shit has always been there and I'm assuming you've always blocked it out, so why not do the same for AEW? It's not like WCW or WWF was devoid of stuff that you could consider "garbage". So I don't understand why people are so strict when it comes to AEW. 

A lot of people are seriously invested in the product and their audience is still growing despite these talents you don't like being on the show. OC beat your favorite wrestler which pissed you off, but it made a helluva lot of people happy given how over he is. A lot of people thought that filling their time with OC was a great way to fill it. You gotta see these things from every angle. Not just from the perception of you not being satisfied. Even I'm not an OC fan and hated the feud, but I understand why they pushed him and why he went over.



VIP86 said:


> One bad apple can spoil the bunch
> these clowns existence in the company at all brings the company down a few levels
> and you know these wannabe PRO wrestlers will NEVER get on the level of other more deserving talents, anyone "with half a brain" can figure that out
> there are other free agents right now that can wipe the floor with these clowns in terms of pure talent
> but to bad they are not friends with the EVPs


I mean of course there is better out there, but some of you act like signing your friends to a company is not something that you would do if given the chance. Omega and Nakazawa are best friends IRL for example, would you not sign your jobber best friend to the company if it is agreed upon from the get-go that he would get NO national TV time and would mostly be relegated to DARK and a backstage role? Get real. Of course you'd help out your boy who you traveled the world with within a company you have massive control in. Or even in a more significant role like Matt Cardona. He's a family friend to Cody. I'm sure they have had tons of family dinners and whatnot. If you were in Cody's shoes, you wouldn't try to bring him in if he was in shape and able to go in the ring? Yeah right. These guys you listed do no real harm. Kiss and Janela drew big last Wednesday. Am I saying that its justification to push them or give them more TV time? Nah. I'm not a fan of those guys either and I'd rather not see them. But they are not killing the product either the few times every 6 months they are on TV.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I mean of course there is better out there, but some of you act like signing your friends to a company is not something that you would do if given the chance. Omega and Nakazawa are best friends IRL for example, would you not sign your jobber best friend to the company if it is agreed upon from the get-go that he would get NO national TV time and would mostly be relegated to DARK and a backstage role? Get real. Of course you'd help out your boy who you traveled the world with within a company you have massive control in.


Much smaller scale but one of my closest friends in wrestling who I've legit known since I was 16 and done a heap of traveling with was let go (Or I stopped booking him) at the start of the year. I won't get into why but he wasn't a good fit anymore for the promotion and he understood. We're still friends (At least on my end) but I won't be really booking him post pandemic either.

Maybe I'm a prick but if you're not a good fit anymore (Or at all in Nakazawa's case) then it's fine to say "Hey man, you're my buddy but you're not a good fit anymore. I'm sorry"


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow @ the AEW fanboys in this thread...

OP has criticisms and a different opinion, get fucking over it. Some of us are not blinded by pure fanboyism. And like Chip said, some of you shat all over Stunt, Janella and co a few months ago. And now you're defending them?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Much smaller scale but one of my closest friends in wrestling who I've legit known since I was 16 and done a heap of traveling with was let go (Or I stopped booking him) at the start of the year. I won't get into why but he wasn't a good fit anymore for the promotion and he understood. We're still friends (At least on my end) but I won't be really booking him post pandemic either.
> 
> Maybe I'm a prick but if you're not a good fit anymore (Or at all in Nakazawa's case) then it's fine to say "Hey man, you're my buddy but you're not a good fit anymore. I'm sorry"


Aye man no judgment here. Sometimes it is what it is. If people look at you as a prick within your promotion then that's their problem, you're the one that's running the thing. The time may come when guys like Marko, Luther, and Kiss get released as well. People always forget how new the company is. They're literally having their first Anniversary in 3 weeks. Releases are more than likely to come eventually. I'm sure Jimmy Havoc wasn't hated backstage but he also wasn't a good fit from my POV. I'm assuming it was mostly because of the trouble he was in as to why he was let go, but much like the other guys on OP's list, I saw no real value in him in the ring or out, so Tony may have had that same convo with him.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I mean of course there is better out there, but some of you act like signing your friends to a company is not something that you would do if given the chance. Omega and Nakazawa are best friends IRL for example, would you not sign your jobber best friend to the company if it is agreed upon from the get-go that he would get NO national TV time and would mostly be relegated to DARK and a backstage role? Get real. Of course you'd help out your boy who you traveled the world with within a company you have massive control in. Or even in a more significant role like Matt Cardona. He's a family friend to Cody. I'm sure they have had tons of family dinners and whatnot. If you were in Cody's shoes, you wouldn't try to bring him in if he was in shape and able to go in the ring? Yeah right. These guys you listed do no real harm. Kiss and Janela drew big last Wednesday. Am I saying that its justification to push them or give them more TV time? Nah. I'm not a fan of those guys either and I'd rather not see them. But they are not killing the product either the few times every 6 months they are on TV.


man seriously? did you actually just said that Kiss and Janela drew big last Wednesday?
so you just going to ignore that a wrestling legend along with a legit MMA fighter were in the ring?

and do you watch the show regularly?
you actually saying that Kiss and Janela are there few times every 6 months!!!
i must be watching a different dynamite then

plus you're saying that it's fine to hire your friends just to help them regardless if they deserve it or not?
what's the name of this business strategy?
and yes i'm getting real, i wouldn't hire my brother if he isn't good enough


if you choose to present a product to the people
then it's your obligation to deliver the best of what you have
but if you sometimes offer a lesser product when you have better in your inventory
then you're just forcing garbage on people.
it's simple


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They do have a lot of dead weight on the roster like Janela, Kiss, Stunt, Avalon and Luthor (among some others) Luckily they're mostly kept on Dark. They're roster is stacked with talent so no need for any of them to be on TV.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> They do have a lot of dead weight on the roster like Janela, Kiss, Stunt, Avalon and Luthor (among some others) Luckily they're mostly kept on Dark. They're roster is stacked with talent so no need for any of them to be on TV.


then why hire dead weight in the first place?
and unfortunately they are not being kept on dark, they are regularly on dynamite
stunt alone nowadays always gets involved someway with matches or other wrestlers promos


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> narrow minded? LOL i can smell the politically correct people in this thread a mile away
> excuse me for not wanting a politically correct
> PRO wrestling show


Worked into a shoot by a short guy and a gay guy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I love how OP uses the word snowflakes so many times, it's funny because the geek lacks complete self-awarness because he's the *triggered* *baby* complaining about lower-card guys  What a geek who doesn't know what wrestling is today.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hermann said:


> Worked into a shoot by a short guy and a gay guy.


1-being gay is not the problem nor should it ever be
but unfortunately that's the only qualification he is hired for (since he's not a pro wrestler)
2-not short but midget, and midgets fighting giants = cartoon network


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I love how OP uses the word snowflakes so many times, it's funny because the geek lacks complete self-awarness because he's the *triggered* *baby* complaining about lower-card guys  What a geek who doesn't know what wrestling is today.


very obvious and weak attempt at trolling snowflake
try again


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I love how OP uses the word snowflakes so many times, it's funny because the geek lacks complete self-awarness because he's the *triggered* *baby* complaining about lower-card guys  What a geek who doesn't know what wrestling is today.


Ah, the old "you're out of touch" excuse. Right out of the Jim Cornette playbook.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah, the old "you're out of touch" excuse. Right out of the Jim Cornette playbook.


He is out of touch. Whether he likes or you like it or not, everyone signed and competing in the ring, is a professional wrestler. Cry me a river.



VIP86 said:


> very obvious and weak attempt at trolling snowflake
> try again


You're pathetic. 

I feel sorry for all these people lmao.

You know if last week Janela/Kiss would have lost viewers, those low-life losers would have gone ape-shit and spent all the past week complaining to fire them. But because they're in the highest rated segment, losers like OP and the usual trolls have to now say they are not "pro wrestlers".


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He is out of touch. Whether he likes or you like it or not, everyone signed and competing in the ring, is a professional wrestler. Cry me a river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one more time, you're almost there trolly mctroll
maybe this time you'll come up with a smart one
still waiting for an actual argument other than "you're out of touch"
they ARE PRO wrestlers, but only in your fantasy world
ps: personal insults only proves my judgment snowflake


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Guy is trying to argue a technicality. Yes, technically they are professional wrestlers but they are bad ones. AEW could sign me to be a wrestler for them tomorrow and I'd be a contracted professional wrestler. It doesn't mean I'm any good or have anything to offer.

What VIP is trying to argue is that they're not "legitimate pro wrestlers" meaning they don't have any credibility and he's right about that. The 10 or so guys AEW has that we all agree should move on could be replaced by 10 others who are better AND more marketable.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Just watched Megabite Ronnie and his hot dog elbow drop, there is a candidate for TV never again

Whats next suplexing invisible opponents? 

Going to watch some Puroesu and rememeber when I wasnt embarrased to be a Wrestling fan


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Just watched *Megabite Ronnie and his hot dog elbow drop*, there is a candidate for TV never again
> 
> Whats next suplexing invisible opponents?
> 
> Going to watch some Puroesu and rememeber when I wasnt embarrased to be a Wrestling fan


I will probably regret asking this but who is Megabite Ronnie and what is his hot dog elbow drop?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Just watched Megabite Ronnie and his hot dog elbow drop, there is a candidate for TV never again
> 
> Whats next suplexing invisible opponents?
> 
> Going to watch some Puroesu and rememeber when I wasnt embarrased to be a Wrestling fan


i just watched it
i got second hand embarrassment


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will probably regret asking this but who is Megabite Ronnie and what is his hot dog elbow drop?


it's on the latest AEW dark
a match between Brian Cage and Megabyte Ronnie
Megabyte Ronnie gave Brian Cage an elbow drop while he was eating a hot dog


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mercian said:


> Just watched Megabite Ronnie and his hot dog elbow drop, there is a candidate for TV never again
> 
> Whats next suplexing invisible opponents?
> 
> Going to watch some Puroesu and rememeber when I wasnt embarrased to be a Wrestling fan


 Why did I search this up?

My god... on Brian Cage too! And he hit it!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> it's on the latest AEW dark
> a match between Brian Cage and Megabyte Ronnie
> Megabyte Ronnie gave Brian Cage an elbow drop while he was eating a hot dog


He what now?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He what now?


fast forward to 26:40


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

VIP86 said:


> fast forward to 26:40


Don’t do it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah, I actually went and searched it.

2 notes:

First being that only in AEW would you have a guy who is an ex veteran who fought in the Afghan war, is in shape and relatively good looking and promote him as a competitive eater instead of all those other things. Also, of course the job guy is competitive with Cage.

Second being that Leva Bates is annoying and needs to be off commentary. 

I wish I could be surprised about AEW doing a competitive eater gimmick but I'm not.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

wow this went south quick!
OP was attacked for no reason, its like people say about stuff they see on TV don't like it don't watch, in here don't like the topic don't read/respond


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wish I could be surprised about AEW doing a competitive eater gimmick but I'm not.


He is actually a competitive eater. He is even "ranked" (yes, Amerifats RANK their eaters, apparently).

That being said, the guy Hot Dog Elbow was awful and everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the real question should be
why did Brian Cage agreed to this ?
there is no way they forced him to do it


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> the real question should be
> why did Brian Cage agreed to this ?
> there is no way they forced him to do it


Why not? After all, it was just a comedy sport, albeit a very bad one. It's not like he sold Marko Stunt's offense or something.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hermann said:


> Why not? After all, it was just a comedy sport, albeit a very bad one. It's not like he sold Marko Stunt's offense or something.


he recently was in a world heavyweight title match
and now he's receiving an elbow drop from someone eating a sandwich
not a good look for someone like him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> he recently was in a world heavyweight title match
> and now he's receiving an elbow drop from someone eating a sandwich
> not a good look for someone like him


Whoa now. Calling a hot dog a sandwich might get you some major heat in the US. I somewhat kid, but it has been a debate here for quite sometime.

About Megabyte Ronnie, I fully expected yet another skinny geek to come out given the name so I was surprised that he was actually a larger dude. Of course the fanny pack was ridiculous in his entrance and we all found out why he was wearing it. JTDC.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

VIP86 said:


> he recently was in a world heavyweight title match
> and now he's receiving an elbow drop from someone eating a sandwich
> not a good look for someone like him


He no sold it and squashed him 30s after receiving that elbow it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Whoa now. Calling a hot dog a sandwich might get you some major heat in the US. I somewhat kid, but it has been a debate here for quite sometime.
> 
> About Megabyte Ronnie, I fully expected yet another skinny geek to come out given the name so I was surprised that he was actually a larger dude. Of course the fanny pack was ridiculous in his entrance and we all found out why he was wearing it. JTDC.


Hot dog and pizza = sandwiches

There's bread, meat, veggies

That's a sandwich 

Very off topic sorry 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Hot dog and pizza = sandwiches
> 
> There's bread, meat, veggies
> 
> ...


I am not personally making an argument either way, just pointing out it is hilariously a topic of debate here. Maybe someone should make a thread in the Anything forum. That would make for some funny posts perhaps.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I am not personally making an argument either way, just pointing out it is hilariously a topic of debate here. Maybe someone should make a thread in the Anything forum. That would make for some hilarious posts perhaps.


Hahaha I know, I just had to put my 2 cents in 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I actually went and searched it.
> 
> 2 notes:
> 
> ...


Ummm except that's entirely his gimmick hes a professional eater hes ranked #18 and yeah his name is megabyte ronnie not the sarge or something.He is a comedic style wrestler I'm not sure you can comprehend this but every in shape but guy isn't packaged as a monster,especially with a super green dude like ronnie.

You call that competitive ?

And screw right off leva is a great addition tbh taz is the weak link in commentary.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I dont like any of these guys, but I really don't get what the big deal is in this thread.They are all jobbers or on Dark. Yes they suck, but you need jobbers as well. Marko gets the most air time and he has not pinned anyone one on one from what i remember.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> the real question should be
> why did Brian Cage agreed to this ?
> there is no way they forced him to do it


Because this is wredtling and guys always get a move in or two.Considering cage no sold got up and annihilated him no real worries imo.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

VIP86 said:


> fast forward to 26:40


yo man that's fucing hilarious lmao


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> I dont like any of these guys, but I really don't get what the big deal is in this thread.They are all jobbers or on Dark. Yes they suck, but you need jobbers as well. Marko gets the most air time and he has not pinned anyone one on one from what i remember.


He has been injured since the hager match and is just a valet but apparently that enrages OP.......must have hemeroids.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

There are quite a few I'd like gone, but I'll just mention Marko Stunt, Janela, and Eddie Kingston for now.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He has been injured since the hager match and is just a valet but apparently that enrages OP.......must have hemeroids.


just being a valet on TV doesn't bother me
but being involved physically in matches (like the bucks match recently) or other wrestlers promos (like FTR)
is what's ridiculous


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> I dont like any of these guys, but I really don't get what the big deal is in this thread.They are all jobbers or on Dark. Yes they suck, but you need jobbers as well. Marko gets the most air time and he has not pinned anyone one on one from what i remember.


It doesn't matter. The concept of a thread like this is to write which wrestlers you would want a wrestling company to get rid of. That's the idea. They have done it hundred of times in WWE and TNA forums. It's for fun.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He has been injured since the hager match and is just a valet but apparently that enrages OP.......must have hemeroids.


you know what's the problem with personal insults is ?
it's a two way street
if you open the door to dumbass assumptions like (the op must have hemorrhoids)
you will be opening it on yourself as well
so by your standards that means if someone doesn't like particular characters on TV then they must have "hemorrhoids"
so if you take this into perspective we can safely assume that you also have a bad case of "hemorrhoids" since i'm sure you didn't like a lot of TV characters before

smh, if only people think before they talk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> you know what's the problem with personal insults is ?
> it's a two way street
> if you open the door to dumbass assumptions like (the op must have hemorrhoids)
> you will be opening it on yourself as well
> ...


My point was you are in fact butthurt....

I was right,please continue this thread is hilarious.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> My point was you are in fact butthurt....
> 
> I was right,please continue this thread is hilarious.


that's it ?
that's your smart insightful counter argument ?
i know you don't have any (other than petty insults)
i guess i shouldn't be surprised, not everyone can be smart or mature
there is a balance in the universe


and i agree that the thread is hilarious
it's always amusing seeing snowflakes so triggered about people having free opinions that are different from what they have


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VIP is the man and totally correct. Keep fighting the good fight brotherman.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

so after Miro debut in that embarrassing tag team match
is there anyone in this forum that still doesn't think that
janela and sonny kiss suck donkey balls

poor MIRO, they brought him 10 levels down
jobbers are supposed to make other PRO wrestlers look good
but they failed to do that, and i'm 100% sure you know why

i feel bad for MIRO, his first match in a new company
was against a carnival freak show act pretending to be PRO wrestlers


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> so after Miro debut in that embarrassing tag team match
> is there anyone in this forum that still doesn't think that
> janela and sonny kiss suck donkey balls
> 
> ...


Yeah, the difference in talent level between Miro and goofs like Janela and Kiss is comically vast, as anyone could plainly see tonight. Guys like Janela and Kiss are simply not mainstream caliber talents.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

VIP86 said:


> so after Miro debut in that embarrassing tag team match
> is there anyone in this forum that still doesn't think that
> janela and sonny kiss suck donkey balls
> 
> ...


Sonny is alright and would probably be tolerable if they didn't have other comedy acts all over the place. 

He looks unique and hes pretty athletic and he can at least dance. He will always have the SJW supporters in his corner so at least hes appealing to some of the audience. Hes an act that really should only be on dark and the odd battle royal. 

I have no idea why Joey is put in wrestling matches. He can't wrestle! everything he does is just embarrassing. He can't punch, he can't do the most basic of wrestling moves and he looks like absolute shit. 

If he was just a hardcore wrestler that they brought out on dark and occasionally a tv clusterfuck match (twice a year at most), it may work. But this guy is featured almost every week in normal wrestling matches that highlight just how untalented he is. There will always be a market for people doing stupid shit like eating dog poop or setting themselves on fire but that market should never crossover with your serious program. Why is this man wrestling Jericho and Miro? he gets laughed at on dark by the commentators and the audience for how bad he is.


----------

